# bose acoustimas 3 series 2 powered subwoofer RCA jack assembly DIY job



## casemods (Apr 4, 2010)

I need to replace the RCA jack assembly on this bose acoustimas 3 series 2 powered subwoofer.

How hard is it to de-solder and re-rolder a new RCA jack?

For now, I am just going to attempt to take the middle pins out and repair them

I'm going to get 5 posts so I can post an image. Don't mind me bumping this.


----------



## casemods (Apr 4, 2010)

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/1156/dscn5885.jpg


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We have post padding threads to increase your count. Please use them and keep the forum threads clear of non-topic related posts.

The soldering and desoldering is no big deal. Getting the right part and getting to it is harder. Contact Bose and see if they will sell you the part.


----------

